# Here We Grow Again !!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

INTRODUCING  **** JENNA****









A 2 yr old sable & white female Sheltie, Tadger's niece, Seeker's 2nd cousin, and daughter of a Westminster winner, Jenna has today joined the Wolfwood pack!!!! We will co-own her with her breeder (Sue is also Tadger's & Seeker's breeder) and I will work on calming her down and keying her into PEOPLE so that she can focus on her training (instead of being soooooo spooked by everything going on around her). I may not be able to train for top performance anymore - but I sure can train the tempermant & personality parts. (Hey, I've been practicing on Bengals & Pigeons for months now haven't I?







) Jenna has been described by Sheltie-people-in-the-know as "the best thing Sue has ever bred" but she just can't focus - on much of anything. She has lots of good looks and good sense - she's just really insecure. Provided we can successfully build her confidence, Sue will show Jenna to her Championship (maybe beyond) and, while enjoying life at Wolfwood, Jenna will become the lead female for Sue's breeding program (and Wolfwood will be forever gaurenteed absolutely topnotch Shelties.







) If we aren't succesfull (I plan to be but this could be a genetic thing







), then she will not be bred and she'll just be a happy member of our family. In the end - no matter how it turns out - we all win!

Jenna arrived this morning and, although quite nervous at 1st (you would be, too, if you had leopards arching, purring, spitting, rubbing, and swatting you...all at the same time!). she's currently asleep on the couch next to Tadger. The kittens (now 10mo old) have also decided that the new wolf must be ok, 'cuz they are also asleep on a neighboring chair. Koshi (Cat #1) won't be downstairs for a few days, Magellan is happily out in the garage, and, so far, Seeker doesn't see much point in all of this - - - "Mom, doesn't she know how to play with _anything_?" - - - but, in Seeker's infinite wisdom, he's going along with it all and humoring me. Of course, it's pouring outside for the 1st time in 2 weeks - but we'll go out when it stops. For now, Wolfwood's menagerie is resting peacefully - having grown today by 4 paws!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

man o man .... wolfwood grows again ... what a great looking dog! congrats!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

She's beautiful! Congrats Wolfwood!









Now, can we get a pic of the entire menagerie all in the same frame???


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Dawn, I'm a Trainer - - - *NOT* a miracle worker!

Besides, I don't think even the Nikon's speed could keep up with 2 kittens & 1 pigeon if they were ever to even SEE each other.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh she is beautiful, not as cute as Kinzie, who by the way wants to know the situation, is she still Seekers main squeeze or what?

Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice and good luck with the new challange!

Trainer eh? have any room at wolfwood for a couple more, the 2 legged kind?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Very nice and good luck with the new challange!
> 
> Trainer eh? have any room at wolfwood for a couple more, the 2 legged kind?


Yes, I'm a trainer ... but I like success ... so years ago, I had to draw the line somewhere.

No kids or husbands. Sorry.









Of course, I never even considered that cats or pigeons would _EVER_ make the list of possible trainees







And it's now clear where _that_ bit of brilliant foresight has led me







<hitting forehead with palm>


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Do you have room for a brainless Shih-tzu. PLEASE............

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Do you have room for a brainless Shih-tzu. PLEASE............
> 
> John


John, you bring your 4-legged up here 1x/week & promise to do YOUR homework in between, and I'll be happy to help you out!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

What a Cutie! I am Jealous.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Do you have room for a brainless Shih-tzu. PLEASE............
> 
> John


John, you bring your 4-legged up here 1x/week & promise to do YOUR homework in between, and I'll be happy to help you out!








[/quote]

She will be in your mailbox in the morning









You can give her back at the spring rally









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Do you have room for a brainless Shih-tzu. PLEASE............
> 
> John


John, *you bring your 4-legged up here 1x/week & promise to do YOUR homework in between, *and I'll be happy to help you out!








[/quote]

She will be in your mailbox in the morning









You can give her back at the spring rally









John[/quote]

So, I see. We start with remedial reading .... for owners.

The only dogs I train are my own .... but I'd be happy to train you with your dog







The dogs are always the easier group but they live with their owners...not with me. The owners are the ones who hold the leashes. They're also the ones who have to make the commitment AND the ones who are responsible for whether they have a well behaved dog or not


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! She is gorgeous!!! I used to breed Shelties, but that was years and years ago. With us moving around with my husband's job it was impossible. I sure do miss them.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Here We Grow Again !!!!, 24 paws, 12 ears, 6 tails, 2 wings & 1 beak


HAVE YOU LOST YOUR MARBLES?!?


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

She's adorable and I'm sure fits right in at Wolfwood!! I have three kids who are dying to meet her, we're doing everything to work a trip into Veteran's day weekend! They've begged us every night since we got home on Monday...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks like another cutie at Wolfwood! Congratulations on the new addition. But I have to ask . . . is there any room for the two-leggeds in your home?

Just kidding.







The more, the merrier! (And us, with three Siamese and a Collie!)

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> Looks like another cutie at Wolfwood! Congratulations on the new addition. But I have to ask . . . is there any room for the two-leggeds in your home?
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> ...


2-leggeds? Room? Oh yeah, there's room just for the 2-leggeds. It's called the A-T-T-I-C. Actually, there is plenty of room as long as *we* get to our pillows first; and don't take up _any_ floor space or otherwise get in *their* way.







Evening "Happy Feet" gets pretty raucous here with the Bengals and wild Shelties running the downstairs circuit at top speed







(Cat #1 - the 16y/o Siamesse - sits at the top of the stairs and supervises







)

Thanks for the concern, Mike. I know it comes from the heart ....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Airboss said:


> Here We Grow Again !!!!, 24 paws, 12 ears, 6 tails, 2 wings & 1 beak


HAVE YOU LOST YOUR MARBLES?!?








[/quote]

Marbles? Us? Yeah, we used to have some of them. I think. But no, not anymore. They'd just fall out again, anyway .... and end up as kitten-sized soccer balls, collecting under furniture or adding to the 2AM games. We figured we were better off losing _ALL_ of them than having just a few laying around wreaking havoc ....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Northern Wind said:


> Oh she is beautiful, not as cute as Kinzie, who by the way wants to know the situation, is she still Seekers main squeeze or what?
> 
> Steve


Um, Cricket wants to know if Kinzie would like to step outside for a minute?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Oh she is beautiful, not as cute as Kinzie, who by the way wants to know the situation, is she still Seekers main squeeze or what?
> 
> Steve


Um, Cricket wants to know if Kinzie would like to step outside for a minute?








[/quote]
Calm down, girls.

Seeker has always made it clear that he's an international kind of guy with a girl in every port. There's plenty of dog for all of you!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Oh she is beautiful, not as cute as Kinzie, who by the way wants to know the situation, is she still Seekers main squeeze or what?
> 
> Steve


Um, Cricket wants to know if Kinzie would like to step outside for a minute?








[/quote]
Calm down, girls.

Seeker has always made it clear that he's an international kind of guy with a girl in every port. There's plenty of dog for all of you!
[/quote]


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Oh she is beautiful, not as cute as Kinzie, who by the way wants to know the situation, is she still Seekers main squeeze or what?
> 
> Steve


Um, Cricket wants to know if Kinzie would like to step outside for a minute?








[/quote]

You mean that little two timming Collie want-a-be is messing around on my little girl?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Northern Wind said:


> Oh she is beautiful, not as cute as Kinzie, who by the way wants to know the situation, is she still Seekers main squeeze or what?
> 
> Steve


Um, Cricket wants to know if Kinzie would like to step outside for a minute?







[/quote]
You mean that little two timming Collie want-a-be is messing around on my little girl?







[/quote]
Oh cummon, Steve! Even you - the _GUY_ - are sharper than that. "Big Girl" "Fancy Coat" Ring any bells? 
That "father of the Bride" thing is getting to ya', isn't it?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Oh she is beautiful, not as cute as Kinzie, who by the way wants to know the situation, is she still Seekers main squeeze or what?
> 
> Steve


Um, Cricket wants to know if Kinzie would like to step outside for a minute?







[/quote]
You mean that little two timming Collie want-a-be is messing around on my little girl?







[/quote]
Oh cummon, Steve! Even you - the _GUY_ - are sharper than that. "Big Girl" "Fancy Coat" Ring any bells? 
That "father of the Bride" thing is getting to ya', isn't it?
[/quote]

Oh ya! I'm under so much stress with this wedding in 2 weeks!! I need a drink!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Northern Wind said:


> Oh she is beautiful, not as cute as Kinzie, who by the way wants to know the situation, is she still Seekers main squeeze or what?
> 
> Steve


Um, Cricket wants to know if Kinzie would like to step outside for a minute?







[/quote]
You mean that little two timming Collie want-a-be is messing around on my little girl?







[/quote]
Oh cummon, Steve! Even you - the _GUY_ - are sharper than that. "Big Girl" "Fancy Coat" Ring any bells? 
That "father of the Bride" thing is getting to ya', isn't it?
[/quote]

Oh ya! I'm under so much stress with this wedding in 2 weeks!! I need a drink!!
[/quote]
I knew you _had_ to be losing it to be talking - or even THINKING - about MY boy like that









Hang in, bud - I'll bring the rum with us!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

She is beautiful!!!

We are on our second rescue dog - Chloe Joy was a pure bread lab - who was with us for 13 years. She went to rest last may. I have included a link to some of her pictures on webshots.

http://pets.webshots.com/album/561543589ExKfHB

Bruno, is another lab, who is fox red and is about 17months old, male, and weighs in at around 94lbs. He is still very much in the playful stage (and teething







).

Again best of luck!

Rick


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

At this rate you will need a bigger place...one with for land









Congrats on your new family member.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

We got a new addition as well....ours has longer ears....Ben has named him Bisket. The GP just turned 4 in this picture










Thor


----------

